# Peaches?



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a friend of a friend that's giving me me 15-20 pounds of peaches. All I have to do is pick them!

If you were me, what would you do with them?

(Directions, links and video's are welcome!)


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> I have a friend of a friend that's giving me me 15-20 pounds of peaches. All I have to do is pick them!
> 
> If you were me, what would you do with them?
> 
> (Directions, links and video's are welcome!)


Either dehydrate them or can them spiced.


----------



## Pam in KY (Jul 26, 2011)

Can them as peach pie filling! Here's a helpful video: [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zyyOKbDg2No&feature=plcp]Canning Peach Pie Filling - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## jwal10 (Jun 5, 2010)

Freezer jam.

Peach Freezer Jam-Freshest Tasting Jam With No Canning! | Southern Plate

Makes great pancake and icecream topping, english muffins and toast too. We juice some and can the slices in that. They can be used so many ways. Peach pie is a favorite. Saltine crackers and peanut butter with a bowl of ice cold peach slices....James


----------



## MuskovyMom (May 31, 2012)

We made peach salsa last year which was FABULOUS. I'm not kidding. Excellent on its own, or use to spice up a jicama salad, or eat with seafood... whatever. I'm ordering more peaches this year just to triple or quadruple the batch!


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

We love them canned in light syrup. Save all your peels and make jelly from them...great xmas gifts!


----------



## siletz (Oct 5, 2010)

My favorite winter snack is our canned peaches. Just blanch them to get off the skin, cut in half and take out the pit. Put into wide mouth jars with a light syrup (2 cups sugar to 5 cups water) leaving 1/2 inch headspace. Waterbath pints 25 mins or quarts 30 mins.

Also, after you pick them, set them out in a single layer (not on top of each other) to ripen fully before you can them. I usually lay out several layers of newspaper on the kitchen floor and place them on it for a few days until they are just right.


----------



## Sonshine (Jul 27, 2007)

I will either can them in light syrup or dehydrate them. I prefer canned over dehydrated because I can then use it in peach pies, peach cobblers or just straight from the can, but dehydrated you can make fried peach pies or just a good snack for the kids after school.


----------



## marytx (Dec 4, 2002)

We can them in their own juice, no syrup needed.


----------



## olivehill (Aug 17, 2009)

I'd make spiced peaches.


----------



## KnowOneSpecial (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks for the ideas! I made 11 pints of freezer jam!!

I followed these directions. Peach Freezer Jam-Freshest Tasting Jam With No Canning! | Southern Plate


----------



## Horseyrider (Aug 8, 2010)

We get three or four bushels of peaches each year. The majority are canned after peeling and slicing, then sprinkling with sugar to draw out the juices. No water, just pure peach juice and sweetening, and ohmygoodness are they delicious! It's summer in a jar! Also we make a spread called peach honey, which is just peaches and sugar, and it's sunshine on toast. There's also peach butter, dried peaches cooked in the crockpot with cinnamon and apple juice and a bit of brown sugar and vanilla, then thickened before ladled over pancakes or waffles some cold winter morning, and peach slices frozen in bags for smoothies during hot weather.

It's easy to take some of the canned peaches and make those into pies. The juice is drained and thickened with either cornstarch or a roux, a touch of almond extract is added, and it's baked in a crust. 

Not to mention just eating them when they're flawlessly ripe.


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

We can ours in slices in a light syrup and then enjoy them with cottage cheese or in a peach pie during the winter! (Just like my Mom!)


----------



## Vance71975 (May 24, 2012)

KnowOneSpecial said:


> I have a friend of a friend that's giving me me 15-20 pounds of peaches. All I have to do is pick them!
> 
> If you were me, what would you do with them?
> 
> (Directions, links and video's are welcome!)



I like making a simple syrup with 151 Rum and honey and canning them in that. Of course they are adult only peaches lol.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Peach chutney... man I love it!


----------



## blooba (Feb 9, 2010)

Peach Cider and Whipped Cream flavored vodka.

Well the cider is awesome by itself, but the vodka makes it better...lol


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

How do you make this?


----------



## wanda1950 (Jan 18, 2009)

Peach jam with enough finely chopped haberno to give it just a little light hotness. Serve on top of or stirred into cream cheese. My nephew ate almost an entire pint!!!


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Frozen peaches make some really good peach cobbler.


----------

